# Good Carpet for Sub Box



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm building a new sub box since my old one was, to quote 1CLNB14, "ghetto." It looked cheap and homemade since it was cheap and homemade. I also was too big and poorly sealed. So, as I'm about halfway through construction, I need some carpet for it so I don't have the same situation of lovely MDF staring me in the face like my old box. I found some carpet on www.crutchfield.com - 5 colors, 4.5m³ for $20. The charcoal color looks closest to what I'm looking for, but I'm worried about it not matching. Does anyone else know of any good places to shop for carpet like that? Also, what is the best way to attach the carpet? I was thinking of using spray adhesive, but I don't know how well it would hold up to the heat.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

samo- well I'd start out at a local apolstrey shot first or sutom stereo shop. I used to have a custom flush in my Si before it got stolen. In MSP there is a place called dick and ricks. They were able to match my carpet perfectly. I bought 2 sq yds and had plenty left over for 25$.

Use the 3M adhesive and be sure to spray both pieces being attached and were rubber gloves or be careful. SHit is sticky !!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Will do, thanks!


----------

